# Stanford Inventory Test (SEDIG)



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

The following test has been adapted from the Stanford Discovery Inventory by David Daniels and Virginia 
Price. 

Following are nine paragraphs that describe nine different personality profiles. None of these personality profiles is better or worse than any other. Each paragraph is meant to be a simple snapshot of one of the nine Core Belief profiles. No paragraph is intended to be a comprehensive description of an individual's personality. 

1. Read the descriptions and pick the three paragraphs that fit you best. 

2. Number these paragraphs from 1 to 3 with I being the paragraph that seems most like you, 2 the paragraph next most like you, and 3 the third most like you. 

3. Each of the nine paragraphs may describe you to some degree, but choose the three that seem most like you. 

In making your selections, please consider each paragraph as a whole rather than considering each sentence out of the context of its paragraph. Ask yourself, "Does this paragraph, as a whole, fit me better than any of the other paragraphs?” 
If you find it difficult to choose the three paragraphs most like you, think about which description someone close to you would select to describe you. Because personality patterns are usually most prominent in young adult life, you may also ask yourself which one of these patterns would best fit you in your twenties. 

*Recording your selections *
After reading the paragraphs and selecting the three most like you, please record the paragraphs you selected: 

1st choice: A B C D E F G H I 
2nd choice: A B C D E F G H I 
3rd choice: A B C D E F G H I 

4. Once you have chosen the three paragraphs and recorded them, find out how those paragraphs are linked to the Core Belief Profiles.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

*A.* I approach things in an all-or-nothing way, especially issues that matter to me. I place a lot of value on being strong, honest, and dependable. What you see is what you get. I don't trust others until they have proven themselves to be reliable. I like people to be direct with me, and I know when someone is being devious, lying, or trying to manipulate me. I have a hard time tolerating weakness in people, unless I understand the reason for their weakness or I see that they're trying to do something about it. I also have a hard time following orders or direction if I do not respect or agree with the person in authority. I am much better at taking charge myself. I find it difficult not to display my feelings when I am angry. I am always ready to stick up for friends or loved ones, especially if I think they are being treated unjustly. I may not win every battle with others, but they'll know I've been there. 

*B.* I have high internal standards for correctness, and I expect myself to live up to those standards. It's easy for me to see what's wrong with things as they are and to see how they could be improved. I may come across to some people as overly critical or demanding perfection) but it's hard for me to ignore or accept things that are not done the right way. I pride myself on the fact that if I'm responsible for doing something, you can be sure I'll do it right. I sometimes have feelings of resentment when people don't try to do things properly or when people act irresponsibly or unfairly, although I usually try not to show it to them openly. For me, it is usually work before pleasure, and I suppress my desires as necessary to get the work done. 

*C.* I seem to be able to see all points of view pretty easily. I may even appear indecisive at times because I can see advantages and disadvantages on all sides. The ability to see all sides makes me good at helping people resolve their differences. This same ability can sometimes lead me to be more aware of other people's positions, agendas, and personal priorities than of my own. It is not unusual for me to become distracted and then to get off task on the important things I'm trying to do. When that happens, my attention is often diverted to unimportant trivial tasks. I have a hard time knowing what is really important to me, and I avoid conflict by going along with what others want. People tend to consider me to be easygoing, pleasing, and agreeable. It takes a lot to get me to the point of showing my anger directly at someone. I like life to be comfortable, harmonious, and others to be accepting of me.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

*D.* I am sensitive to other people's feelings. I can see what they need, even when I don't know them. Sometimes it's frustrating to be so aware of people's needs) especially their pain or unhappiness) because I'm not able to do as much for them as I'd like to. It's easy for me to give of myself. I sometimes wish I were better at saying no) because I end up putting more energy into caring for others than into taking care of myself. It hurts my feelings if people think I'm trying to manipulate or control them when all I'm trying to do is understand and help them. I like to be seen as a warm-hearted and good person, but when I'm not taken into' account or appreciated I can become very emotional or even demanding. Good relationships mean a great deal to me, and I'm willing to work hard to make them happen. 

*E. *Being the best at what I do is a strong motivator for me, and I have received a lot of recognition over the years for my accomplishments. I get a lot done and am successful in almost everything I take on. I identify strongly with what I do, because to a large degree I think your value is based on what you accomplish and the recognition you get for it. I always have more to do than will fit into the time available, so I often set aside feelings and self-reflection in order to get things done. Because there's always something to do, I find it hard to just sit and do nothing. I get impatient with people who don't use my time well. Sometimes I would rather just take over a project someone is completing too slowly. I like to feel and appear "on top" of any situation. While I like to compete, I am also a good team player. 

*F. *I would characterize myself as a quiet, analytical person who needs more time alone than most people do. I usually prefer to observe what is going on rather than be involved in the middle of it. I don't like people to place too many demands on me or to expect me to know and report what I am feeling. I'm able to get in touch with my feelings better when alone than with others, and I often enjoy experiences I've had more when reliving them than when actually going through them. I'm almost never bored when alone because I have an active mental life. It is important for me to protect my time and energy and, hence, to live a simple, uncomplicated life and be as self sufficient as possible.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

*G.* I have a vivid imagination, especially when it comes to what might be threatening to safety and security. I can usually spot what could be dangerous or harmful and may experience as much fear as if it were really happening. I either always avoid danger or always challenge it head-on. My imagination also leads to my ingenuity and a good, if somewhat offbeat, sense of humor. I would like for life to be more certain, but in general I seem to doubt the people and things around me. I can usually see the shortcomings in the view someone is putting forward. I suppose that, as a consequence, some people may consider me to be very astute. I tend to be suspicious of authority and am not particularly comfortable being seen as the authority. Because I can see what is wrong with the generally held view of things, I tend to identify with underdog causes. Once I have committed myself to a person or cause, I am very loyal to it. 

*H.* I am an optimistic person who enjoys coming up with new and interesting things to do. I have a very active mind that quickly moves back and forth between different ideas. I like to get a global picture of how all these ideas fit together, and I get excited when I can connect concepts that initially don't appear to be related. I like to work on things that interest me, and I have a lot of energy to devote to them. I have a hard time sticking with unrewarding and repetitive tasks. I like to be in on the beginning of a project, during the planning phase, when there may be many interesting options to consider. When I have exhausted my interest in something, it is difficult for me to stay with it, because I want to move on to the next thing that has captured my interest. If something gets me down, I prefer to shift my attention to more pleasant ideas. I believe people are entitled to an enjoyable life. 

*I.* I am a sensitive person with intense feelings. I often feel misunderstood and lonely, because I feel different from everyone else. My behavior can appear like drama to others, and I have been criticized for being overly sensitive and over amplifying my feelings. What is really going on inside is my longing for both emotional connection and a deeply felt experience of relationship. I have difficulty fully appreciating present relationships because of my tendency to want what I can't have and to disdain what I do have. The search for emotional connection has been with me all my life, and the absence of emotional connection has led to melancholy and depression. I sometimes wonder why other people seem to have more than I do-better relationships and happier lives. I have a refined sense of aesthetics, and I experience a rich world of emotions and meaning.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Find the profiles that correspond to each of the paragraphs you chose. 

A Profile 8 
B Profile 1 
C Profile 9 
D Profile 2 
E Profile 3 
F Profile 5 
G Profile 6 
H Profile 7 
I Profile 4


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Source


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

In order, I relate most to C / F / G / H. If I had never heard of Enneagram before, I would have chosen F as my first choice. I heard it's common for 9s to relate to every type but their own, though, especially 5. xD


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

I went with F/C/G. (5/9/6)

The problem with knowing about Enneagram is I knew which profile I was reading as I was reading it and that possibly affected my choices, or at least would change how I read them. It's hard to be unbiased.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Kito said:


> In order, I relate most to C / F / G / H. If I had never heard of Enneagram before, I would have chosen F as my first choice. I heard it's common for 9s to relate to every type but their own, though, especially 5. xD


Yes, same. When I was new to this theory, I thought I was a 5-4-9.



bombsaway said:


> I went with F/C/G. (5/9/6)
> 
> The problem with knowing about Enneagram is I knew which profile I was reading as I was reading it and that possibly affected my choices, or at least would change how I read them. It's hard to be unbiased.


Haha, yes. Reading the first one or two sentences tell you what profile you are reading about when you are fairly knowledgeable about the Enneagram.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Most related to least related:

G, H, I, F, A, C, D, B, E.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

*I. I am a sensitive person with intense feelings. I often feel misunderstood and lonely, because I feel different from everyone else. My behavior can appear like drama to others, and I have been criticized for being overly sensitive and over amplifying my feelings. What is really going on inside is my longing for both emotional connection and a deeply felt experience of relationship. I have difficulty fully appreciating present relationships because of my tendency to want what I can't have and to disdain what I do have. The search for emotional connection has been with me all my life, and the absence of emotional connection has led to melancholy and depression. I sometimes wonder why other people seem to have more than I do-better relationships and happier lives. I have a refined sense of aesthetics, and I experience a rich world of emotions and meaning.

F. I would characterize myself as a quiet, analytical person who needs more time alone than most people do. I usually prefer to observe what is going on rather than be involved in the middle of it. I don't like people to place too many demands on me or to expect me to know and report what I am feeling. I'm able to get in touch with my feelings better when alone than with others, and I often enjoy experiences I've had more when reliving them than when actually going through them. I'm almost never bored when alone because I have an active mental life. It is important for me to protect my time and energy and, hence, to live a simple, uncomplicated life and be as self sufficient as possible.

A. I approach things in an all-or-nothing way, especially issues that matter to me. I place a lot of value on being strong, honest, and dependable. What you see is what you get. I don't trust others until they have proven themselves to be reliable. I like people to be direct with me, and I know when someone is being devious, lying, or trying to manipulate me. I have a hard time tolerating weakness in people, unless I understand the reason for their weakness or I see that they're trying to do something about it. I also have a hard time following orders or direction if I do not respect or agree with the person in authority. I am much better at taking charge myself. I find it difficult not to display my feelings when I am angry. I am always ready to stick up for friends or loved ones, especially if I think they are being treated unjustly. I may not win every battle with others, but they'll know I've been there. 

My tri-type is 4w3 5w6 8w9, so I chose the ones that fit into my group ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

F I A C in that order but damn, it's a close call between F and I. In a way I feel more strongly for I but if I really have to be honest with how I am, then F. But deep down I want to pick F lol. Damn w4 and 4w5 fix amplifying my 4-ness to ridiculous magnitudes.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I think I relate to A and C equally. I probably would have chosen A if I had known little about enneagram. Then F and then E follow closely.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I relate most to F(5), then C(9), and then I(4). Being an INTP, I'm not as dramatic and relationship-oriented as 4's tend to be described, though the 4's motivations and core issues are definitely there.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

H & A, I can't relate much to anything else.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Abg! (816)


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm a 386 according to this test.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

1: C (9)
2: H (7)
3: F (5)

I'm 973 only I don't relate too much to the heart triad in general so it makes sense. I also probably relate better to that 2 description than 3.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*more complaining.*


* *






A. I approach things in an all-or-nothing way, especially issues that matter to me.* I place a lot of value on being strong, honest, and dependable. What you see is what you get. I don't trust others until they have proven themselves to be reliable. I like people to be direct with me*, and I know when someone is being devious, lying, or trying to manipulate me. *I have a hard time tolerating weakness in people, unless I understand the reason for their weakness or I see that they're trying to do something about it. I also have a hard time following orders or direction if I do not respect or agree with the person in authority. *I am much better at taking charge myself. *I find it difficult not to display my feelings when I am angry. I am always ready to stick up for friends or loved ones, especially if I think they are being treated unjustly. *I may not win every battle with others, but they'll know I've been there.

B. I have high internal standards for correctness, and I expect myself to live up to those standards.* It's easy for me to see what's wrong with things as they are and to see how they could be improved. I may come across to some people as overly critical or demanding perfection)* but it's hard for me to ignore or accept things that are not done the right way. I pride myself on the fact that if I'm responsible for doing something, you can be sure I'll do it right. I sometimes have feelings of resentment when people don't try to do things properly or when people act irresponsibly or unfairly, although I usually try not to show it to them openly. For me, it is usually work before pleasure, and I suppress my desires as necessary to get the work done.

C. I seem to be able to see all points of view pretty easily. I may even appear indecisive at times because I can see advantages and disadvantages on all sides. The ability to see all sides makes me good at helping people resolve their differences. This same ability can sometimes lead me to be more aware of other people's positions, agendas, and personal priorities than of my own. *It is not unusual for me to become distracted and then to get off task on the important things I'm trying to do. When that happens, my attention is often diverted to unimportant trivial tasks. I have a hard time knowing what is really important to me*, and I avoid conflict by going along with what others want. People tend to consider me to be easygoing, pleasing, and agreeable. It takes a lot to get me to the point of showing my anger directly at someone.* I like life to be comfortable*, harmonious, and others to be accepting of me.


D. I am sensitive to other people's feelings. I can see what they need, even when I don't know them. Sometimes it's frustrating to be so aware of people's needs) especially their pain or unhappiness) because I'm not able to do as much for them as I'd like to. It's easy for me to give of myself. I sometimes wish I were better at saying no) because I end up putting more energy into caring for others than into taking care of myself. It hurts my feelings if people think I'm trying to manipulate or control them when all I'm trying to do is understand and help them. I like to be seen as a warm-hearted and good person, but *when I'm not taken into' account or appreciated I can become very emotional or even demanding.* Good relationships mean a great deal to me, and I'm willing to work hard to make them happen.

E. Being the best at what I do is a strong motivator for me, and I have received a lot of recognition over the years for my accomplishments. I get a lot done and am successful in almost everything I take on. *I identify strongly with what I do, because to a large degree I think your value is based on what you accomplish* and the recognition you get for it. *I always have more to do than will fit into the time available*, so I often set aside feelings and self-reflection in order to get things done. Because there's always something to do, I find it hard to just sit and do nothing. I get impatient with people who don't use my time well. Sometimes I would rather just take over a project someone is completing too slowly. I like to feel and appear "on top" of any situation. While I like to compete, I am also a good team player.

F. I would characterize myself as a quiet, analytical person* who needs more time alone than most people do. *I usually prefer to observe what is going on rather than be involved in the middle of it. *I don't like people to place too many demands on me or to expect me to know and report what I am feeling. I'm able to get in touch with my feelings better when alone than with others, and I often enjoy experiences I've had more when reliving them than when actually going through them.* I'm almost never bored when alone because I have an active mental life. *It is important for me to protect my time and energy and, hence, to live a simple, uncomplicated life and be as self sufficient as possible.*

G. I have a vivid imagination, especially when it comes to what might be threatening to safety and security. I can usually spot what could be dangerous or harmful and may experience as much fear as if it were really happening. I either always avoid danger or always challenge it head-on. My imagination also leads to my ingenuity and a good, if somewhat offbeat, sense of humor.* I would like for life to be more certain, but in general I seem to doubt the people and things around me.* *I can usually see the shortcomings in the view someone is putting forward. *I suppose that, as a consequence, some people may consider me to be very astute. *I tend to be suspicious of authority and am not particularly comfortable being seen as the authority. *Because I can see what is wrong with the generally held view of things, I tend to identify with underdog causes.* Once I have committed myself to a person or cause, I am very loyal to it.*

H. *I am an optimistic person who enjoys coming up with new and interesting things to do. *I have a very active mind that quickly moves back and forth between different ideas. I like to get a global picture of how all these ideas fit together, and I get excited when I can connect concepts that initially don't appear to be related. <*- FU I'M NOT AN NE DOM* *I like to work on things that interest me, and I have a lot of energy to devote to them. *I have a hard time sticking with unrewarding and repetitive tasks. I like to be in on the beginning of a project, during the planning phase, when there may be many interesting options to consider. *When I have exhausted my interest in something, it is difficult for me to stay with it, because I want to move on to the next thing that has captured my interest. If something gets me down, I prefer to shift my attention to more pleasant ideas. I believe people are entitled to an enjoyable life.
*
I. I am a sensitive person with intense feelings. *I often feel misunderstood and lonely, because I feel different from everyone else. My behavior can appear like drama to others*, and I have been criticized for being overly sensitive and *over amplifying my feelings. What is really going on inside is my longing for both emotional connection and a deeply felt experience of relationship. I have difficulty fully appreciating present relationships because of my tendency to want what I can't have and to disdain what I do have. *The search for emotional connection has been with me all my life, and the absence of emotional connection has led to melancholy and depression. *I sometimes wonder why other people seem to have more than I do-better relationships and happier lives. I have a refined sense of aesthetics*, and I experience a rich world of emotions and meaning. * More related to my Sx drive =.=*





holy shit I'm an 8


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

i'm getting this book.


----------

